# MRC Controlmaster V (5)



## Nuttin But Flyer

I'm looking for info on an MRC item. I found a box of American Flyer items purchased from a friend years ago. Included with the Flyer items was an MRC Controlmaster V (5) Controller. I am unfamiliar with what this object is and does. It apparently will control the train(s) as a throttle control is on the panel. Also on the panel there is a direction slide switch and reverse loop slide switch. On the left side of the front panel are two knobs marked "Track Voltage Adjustment" and "Momentum Adjustment". Between those two knobs is a slide switch labeled "Transmission -- Direct Drive or Flywheel Action". Can anyone explain this item and even better, provide a link to or copy of the instructions? I am 'old school' Flyer and use those transformers for all loco power. Is this something I should consider using with my Flyers? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## ChopperCharles

From what I gather, it's a DC (but not DCC) transformer with a bunch of features. As I understand, it should work with AC american flyer just fine. Just lock the reversing unit in place, and use the transformer to control direction. 

Direct Drive probably means when you cut power, the loco immediately stops. "flywheel action" means it would reduce the power gradually so the locomotive stops like a real locomotive does - taking a long stretch of track to do so.

Charles.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

Charles --

I think I would be fearful of what might happen if I use DC with a Flyer engine that was supposed to run on AC. However, if it is indeed DC, I do have a Flyer that DOES run on DC (a 334DC) and may save this dinosaur to try with it. Is there a way to determine if it is DC rather than AC from the output?


----------



## NIMT

It's a DC controller...But if you want check it with a voltage meter.


----------



## ChopperCharles

Well, I just tested. American flyer trains will run fine on DC, the only problem is the reverse unit doesn't seem to want to work. So, lock it into forward and you'll be fine to use it.

Pretty sure you can run any AC motor on DC, however the opposite is not true. A DC motor won't run with AC current without rectifying it first.

Charles.


----------



## tjcruiser

True. You'll fry a DC motor if you attempt to run it on AC.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

OK. Thanks for the input from everyone.


----------



## ChopperCharles

As for reverse not working, I was in error. Reverse works fine, you just have to operate it as if it were running AC - switching polarity does nothing. 

Only thing I've noticed about running on DC is my locos don't seem to go as fast. Although, that may be entirely due to voltage, I haven't tested the DC output of my HO transformer.

Charles.


----------

